# How would I mount a rail on this handguard?



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Im thinking of picking up this handguard and was wondering if it would be possible to mount a small rail on the front of it for a bipod http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=5585/sku=231-015-007/Product/Carbine-Free-Float-Tube

It doesnt have any holes so would I just have to drill a couple for the rail?


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

im sure it would work. you could probably just drill and tap a hole for a sling swivel and mount the bipod directly to it. would save a few bucks.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

reading the reviews people mention adding rails and sling swivels. i say go for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Have to either mill the bottom of a rail to fit the hand guard or mill a spot on the guard for the rail....then drill and tap the holes....insert screws with thread lock.
The guard is aluminum...so it will be easy to tap.
+1 for just adding the sling swivel is that is all you need.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Pretty simple. Just add a sling stud that the bipod can clamp to. Basically just drill 1 hole and put the stud through then tighten the nut. Easy.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Lets hope its easy! I just orderes the thing haha.. Thanks guys!


----------



## duelist (Feb 5, 2012)

I have one fixed up just like that. You can order the sling stud from Brownells also. Good luck!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Just order a free floating handguard that accepts rails...lol


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> Just order a free floating handguard that accepts rails...lol


For $44 bucks I couldnt go wrong with this one. I dont need to hang a blender/bunch of junk off of it just a simple bipod :thumbup:


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Im not sure Im gonna be able to go the sling stud route unless Im missing something here.. The bipod I already have looks like it mounts to a rail..


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL OK whatever


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

Go with a different bi-pod

you can get the bi-pod you need from wal-mart for $40 blackhawk with sling swivel attachment

if you add the* rail *it will not only look tacky, it wont be as solid, *the stud* is like $5 at any walmart (packaged for shotguns usually)


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/UTG-TACTICAL-Adjustable-Universal-Rubberized/dp/B001BR4VME/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1348023972&sr=8-3&keywords=sling+swivel+bipod

There is the solution. Has the adapter built in.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I have did this to several of that type of hand G./ If you put a stud in you will need to put a steel backer on the stud. the al. want not hold up with a lot of use. then go to Wall-mark get a py-pod to go on the stud. This will be the easy est way to do what you want to do, My 50 cents jj


----------

